# Foreign graduate in south africa



## gustave (Jun 1, 2020)

hi everyone, I am graduated from a south African university(UJ) and I want to apply for a PR, I need some clarification regarding the following:

- How Can I know/prove that my qualification is under critical skills ? the gazette doesn't specify the qualification but rather the Career(Profession)

- Should I apply first for a Critical skills before applying for a PR or what ? what are the steps to follow ? (I did read about PRP Waiver)

PS: Currently using Congolese passport with Study permit

Your help will be must appreciated !


----------



## NaddyWoodro (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi Gustave, search for a professional body, council or board recognised by SAQA or any gvt Department confirming the skills or qualification you received at UJ. e.g if its Physics - SAIP can do that for you, if Chemistry - SACNASP, Engineering has its own SA engineering body, HPCSA for Physicians, SANC for Nurses. So any of these and more councils can issue you a Critical Skills Letter that you can use when applying for either Critical Skills Visa or waiver, then when applying for PRP as well. Good luck


----------

